# Is it possible to print this image?



## PatrickDandl (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello. I am new to screen printing and I want to focus on images from old books. I have a kit that I've been playing around with and it looks like I will be able to reproduce wood cuts with it. For better images I am going to have to buy better equipment. The ultimate goal is to produce baby clothes for sale in certain niche markets, such as museum gift shops.

All of my products will be on white or light shirts so I will not need to make a white underbase. I need the results to be really soft so I am going with water-based. Plastisol won't sell in my markets.

I really want to be able to produce very high quality images such as the one below. I would use a four color process with a fine mesh. Is this possible? If so, what should I use?


----------



## jolfers1 (Nov 30, 2014)

The actual color separations (films) dictate what screens to use, so I would have an experienced t-shirt art company or person create the art and/or films and ask them for the recommended screen mesh. It will certainly be 230+


----------



## PatrickDandl (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

The art that we will use it already made, hundreds of years old, from medieval wood cuts and illuminated manuscripts to early modern botanical and astronomical illustrations. I can break them down to CMYK in gimp. So no artist will be involved.

What do you mean by the color separations dictating the screens to use? I plan on working my way up to be able to do this, rather than subcontracting it out.

Also I'm not sure why my image didn't appear correctly, and I can't figure out how to edit my posts.


----------



## jolfers1 (Nov 30, 2014)

It's hard to give you an accurate answer without having a good look at the art, but I can tell you this: quality color separations can be the difference in a print that looks amateurish or professional. And even though I have all the tools to do everything in-house and 25 years of printing experience, I frequently outsource separation work to make sure I get the best result possible. At the very least, I would suggest that you order out films for at least one of the projects you mentioned so that you get a better idea what films separations look like.

The separations will dictate the screen mesh used, because the more detail the there is, the finer the lines and halftone will be. Your art separator will be able to specify a screen mesh for you based on the output settings of the film printer (lines per inch).


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

PatrickDandl said:


> I can break them down to CMYK in gimp. So no artist will be involved.


Unless you really know what you're doing, jobbing out the separations to an experienced separator would be advised. Separating for process is a lot more than just breaking down the image to CMYK. And good seps can often involve more than just 4 colors. And good separations are only as good as proper print considerations will allow if you're printing yourself.
And for some images simulated or modified spot color may be a better option. Good process doesn't _definitively_ require 230+ screens but being able burn higher mesh counts and hold as much detail as possible is a plus.

There are Youtube videos and articles on process and separations. A lot of information you'll find will offer _absolutes_ such as 305 mesh being a must for example. 

Even though you may stick to White and light colors, a White underbase is often used anyway (even on White!) for control.


----------



## ceesiren (May 6, 2014)

PatrickDandl said:


> Hello. I am new to screen printing and I want to focus on images from old books. I have a kit that I've been playing around with and it looks like I will be able to reproduce wood cuts with it. For better images I am going to have to buy better equipment. The ultimate goal is to produce baby clothes for sale in certain niche markets, such as museum gift shops.
> 
> All of my products will be on white or light shirts so I will not need to make a white underbase. I need the results to be really soft so I am going with water-based. Plastisol won't sell in my markets.
> 
> I really want to be able to produce very high quality images such as the one below. I would use a four color process with a fine mesh. Is this possible? If so, what should I use?





PatrickDandl said:


> Hello. I am new to screen printing and I want to focus on images from old books. I have a kit that I've been playing around with and it looks like I will be able to reproduce wood cuts with it. For better images I am going to have to buy better equipment. The ultimate goal is to produce baby clothes for sale in certain niche markets, such as museum gift shops.
> 
> All of my products will be on white or light shirts so I will not need to make a white underbase. I need the results to be really soft so I am going with water-based. Plastisol won't sell in my markets.
> 
> I really want to be able to produce very high quality images such as the one below. I would use a four color process with a fine mesh. Is this possible? If so, what should I use?


Honestly, for art like that, you'd do much better by using DTG vs. silk screening. I understand you CAN do CMYK with silkscreening, but it's not easy and most shops can't or choose not to do it for that reason.

Dye sub would also work well, but you'd need to use polyester fabric and I'm guessing for infants that wouldn't be overly popular.

Since you seem to be indicating that you have already committed to screen printing in-house, these might not be options for you, but there is going to be a really steep learning curve for you to get high quality results with CMYK in silkscreening and it would probably be more cost effective to sub that out while you hone your craft in any case.


----------



## PatrickDandl (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you for the replies everyone. I'm going to gradually work up to this kind of thing (there is no way that I could do it now).

DTG seems like the right technology for what I am planning but from what I understand DTG printers start are $20k, which is much more than I am willing to invest right now. If I could get one for under $5000, ideally under $2000 I would definitely go with DTG.

So I guess my plan is to invest in some better screen printing equipment, keep practicing, and see just how far I can push my skills.


----------



## ceesiren (May 6, 2014)

PatrickDandl said:


> Thank you for the replies everyone. I'm going to gradually work up to this kind of thing (there is no way that I could do it now).
> 
> DTG seems like the right technology for what I am planning but from what I understand DTG printers start are $20k, which is much more than I am willing to invest right now. If I could get one for under $5000, ideally under $2000 I would definitely go with DTG.
> 
> So I guess my plan is to invest in some better screen printing equipment, keep practicing, and see just how far I can push my skills.


You can sub it out, you know... until you figure out what you want to do as far as equipment. There are a number of wholesalers here on the forum. I recently purchased a DTG system and it's taken me forever to get up and running (and LOTS of money in learning and practicing...wasted ink, blanks, etc) and if I could do it over, I would have invested in getting my designs locked and hired the actual printing out until I had a big cushion of money to use in purchasing and getting up to speed. Honestly, it's a MUCH cheaper way to go and it gives you time to figure out what sells and what doesn't and what markets you really want to pursue... in the meantime, your designs are produced and sent out to customers and you're building your brand... with better results because you have no learning curve to get quality up to par. Not only that, there are HUGE strides in DTG happening every month and pricing will undoubtedly go down. In the last few months new inks and pretreats have hit the market that insure superior quality.

There are even a number of options in fulfillment available today that could have you making real sales tomorrow. You won't have as large of margins maybe, but you'll have precious few expenses, so overall you probably come out ahead. If you're a one or two person shop I'd encourage you even more to look into this option. Truly... I'm a graphic designer by trade and thought printing my own would give me freedom, but it's done anything but. My home is buried in inventory and inks and a machine to babysit (DTG printers require daily maintenance and climate control). And while I was thinking I'd be having a lot of fun designing, the reality is I barely have time for it between inventory management, printing, shipping, marketing and sales... not to mention still trying to get my website up and afterwards there will be maintenance and updating on that (and I have experience in web development and maintenance but it's just one more chore that I don't have time for now). I still like the biz and I believe I will eventually grow into the business and will eventually love having the machine for prototyping and for the ability to do personal customization on some jobs, but once this monster is paid off, I fully intend to be subbing out the major part of production. I'm telling you all of this now because I truly wish someone had given me a good shake and opened my eyes before I jumped with both feet into this.

Take your time, go to trade shows (and for godssake don't fall for the BS sales presentations that make all of this sound so easy), do lots of research before you commit to a technology or brand... talk to a lot of owners. I'm not saying put off starting your business... do that NOW... but sub out your production at least for a while.

OK, off my soapbox. Best of luck in whatever you decide to do, but look before you leap.

Carol


----------



## RedSword Ts (Dec 18, 2014)

I have been screen printing for 15 years and have just started my own tshirt company. Screen printing fine art on shirts is our goal. I would happily try to conquer this challenge with you.


----------



## aztone (Dec 22, 2014)

It can be done using a direct to garment printer that prints on dark garments as well.


----------



## dvineci (Feb 25, 2011)

The best satisfaction you can ever get out of your business is to get all the good advice you can get, then do it yourself.


----------



## Seanfrederick (Dec 11, 2014)

<img src="_https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net...=fe8a186a850d0d6c573ffa81c83d8196&oe=552C23B4_" alt="_piggie print t shirt_">

Some clothing stores are even selling these


----------



## Seanfrederick (Dec 11, 2014)

We prefer screen printing over digital printing our t shirt printing techniques as it seems more original than alternative printing techniques

www.yixingarments.com


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

It could be screen printed quite easily, and the prints would probably have a longer life span than if done using DTG. 

If you're printing on light-colored garments (like white or natural), you could do four color process (CMYK). 

Keep in mind, that in addition to creating CMYK separations in Gimp, the separations will also have to be printed as halftone patterns in order to be screen printed. 

If you're wanting to print on dark colored garments, simulated process would be my recommendation. 

You'd have the freedom of printing on both lights and darks, and wouldn't need to order special inks like with FCP; simulated process uses standard plastisol inks. 

The downside to doing sim process is that creating spot color separations is likely beyond the capabilities of Gimp, and unless you're wanting to drop a few hundred dollars on separation software, you'd have to have an artist with experience creating spot seps to separate it for you. 

Just my 2 cents. I'll probably get all sorts of gaff for knocking DTG, but IMO, there's just no competing with screen printing, especially if you're wanting to print in bulk.


----------

